# Preggy from sperm fingers?



## Ely27

I was wondering if anyone has gotten pregnant from being fingered with sperm on the fingers or knows anyone that has?


----------



## CanadianMaple

It's possible if the conditions are right, but probably unlikely unless you had gobs of sperm on you. When you think that perfectly timed sex only has about a 20% success rate (or lower) per cycle, and to think about how little sperm you could transport, I don't think your risk is high.

But if someone was avoiding pregnancy, I wouldn't recommend trying it.

It sounds like there is a story behind this. Why not just have regular sex?


----------



## Ely27

CanadianMaple said:


> It's possible if the conditions are right, but probably unlikely unless you had gobs of sperm on you. When you think that perfectly timed sex only has about a 20% success rate (or lower) per cycle, and to think about how little sperm you could transport, I don't think your risk is high.
> 
> But if someone was avoiding pregnancy, I wouldn't recommend trying it.
> 
> It sounds like there is a story behind this. Why not just have regular sex?

Lol kind of a story. Not to get into a TMI moment we did have regular sex and I was on top and he said to get off because he was about to "finish" so I did and some kinda touched my vagina and i wasnt "finished" myself so he had somehow managed to splat his hand right on the sperm (which was near his stomach) when he was trying to move positions and immediately fingered me since i at the moment thought i wasnt ovulating (i later calculated i was like 2 days away from ovulating). SO yea it was pretty globby and although he isnt too concerned i am a MAGNET. Ive been pregnant 4 times (1 born, 3 miscarriage) and ive never been in this position so I dont know what my chances are but what I do know is that every other "normal" sex time that theres been sperm in me, i get pregnant. To be honest i would be happy if it happened so this question is really out of curiousity. lol hope that explains my story lol.


----------



## bdawn8403

I don't want to be mean but I think coming on here saying you get pregnant at the drop of a hat isn't very kind to the others on here. 

Good luck for whatever outcome you want.


----------



## Angel baby

I hope you realize sperm leaks out the whole time you are having intercourse. If your not trying then you probably need something more than just pull out method. It only takes 1.


----------



## Deanna26

I love the title of your thread lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.

My ex and I used to use the pull out method and I never got pregnant, but now I know that I may have some issues that make it harder for me to get pregnant. That being said, DH and I got pregnant with our son fooling around before putting on a condom (despite my fertility issues), so I think it is definately more likely you would get pregnant from the sex before he pulled out, than from the spermy fingers, but if he had one little swimmer on his finger, it is always a possibility!


----------



## Deanna26

I got pregnant once using pull out method and once on the pill - now I'm trying it's not happening :( sods law!


----------



## lotte

haha this thread made me chuckle - i wish i could get preggo from a spermy finger!! - would be so much better than waking DH up and giving him the "come on lets have sex for a baby" nudge every night haha x


----------



## ashleyann

I would say unlikely but it's a funny question none the less! :) Good luck!!


----------



## elle1981

hahahahahahaha....

I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.

And I will back you up and say I seem to fall pregnant easily too, and have 3 beautiful children but I have also had 2 MC's now and my 3 children are from an ex partner, and with my new partner things could be very different. It doesnt mean we dont need support while we ttc, just because we have kids.
My need for a baby with my OH now is as strong as when I wanted my first...

Keep us updated!!

Elle x


----------



## elle1981

bdawn8403 said:


> I don't want to be mean but I think coming on here saying you get pregnant at the drop of a hat isn't very kind to the others on here.
> 
> Good luck for whatever outcome you want.

I think you were taking it too personally sweetie.

Read her post again...yes she fell pg easily but has lost 3 out of the 4 to MC..hardly the luckiest of ladies hey.

We all want our BFP's and it is so easy to feel sensitive towards others, but some of us are just luckier than others and thats no-ones fault...and however long it takes it will be worth it in the end.

Keep you chin up and it sounds like you need :hugs:

Elle x


----------



## Leafy

lol made me laugh too, however am also interested to know the outcome! i suppose it could happen...xx


----------



## Ely27

Well I didnt mean for it to come out that way at all. SO apologies if it offended anyone



bdawn8403 said:


> I don't want to be mean but I think coming on here saying you get pregnant at the drop of a hat isn't very kind to the others on here.
> 
> Good luck for whatever outcome you want.


----------



## Ely27

Angel baby said:


> I hope you realize sperm leaks out the whole time you are having intercourse. If your not trying then you probably need something more than just pull out method. It only takes 1.

Yes I know, im not trying nor avoiding. Im in a very serious relationship so I would actually be happy if it happened =)


----------



## Ely27

Twinkie210 said:


> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> My ex and I used to use the pull out method and I never got pregnant, but now I know that I may have some issues that make it harder for me to get pregnant. That being said, DH and I got pregnant with our son fooling around before putting on a condom (despite my fertility issues), so I think it is definately more likely you would get pregnant from the sex before he pulled out, than from the spermy fingers, but if he had one little swimmer on his finger, it is always a possibility!


Thank you i appreciate it. And are you pregnant now or is your son born?


----------



## Ely27

Deanna26 said:


> I got pregnant once using pull out method and once on the pill - now I'm trying it's not happening :( sods law!

Isnt it crazy how that happens!? BABY DUST!


----------



## Ely27

lotte said:


> haha this thread made me chuckle - i wish i could get preggo from a spermy finger!! - would be so much better than waking DH up and giving him the "come on lets have sex for a baby" nudge every night haha x

HAHA having to beg guys for sex.. who would of thought... lol its funny how the roles turn


----------



## Ely27

elle1981 said:


> hahahahahahaha....
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.
> 
> And I will back you up and say I seem to fall pregnant easily too, and have 3 beautiful children but I have also had 2 MC's now and my 3 children are from an ex partner, and with my new partner things could be very different. It doesnt mean we dont need support while we ttc, just because we have kids.
> My need for a baby with my OH now is as strong as when I wanted my first...
> 
> Keep us updated!!
> 
> Elle x

LOL I will def keep you guys updated. And thnaks for the back up! This is kind of last chance thing for me. We had sex and spermy fingers (lol) right before he horribly dumped me. Love of my life. Im sufferring pretty bad. Anyway we had been talking about maybe making a baby but before we could he just left out of nowhere =( So I dont want to be preggy to keep him ( i KNOW that does NOT work, it COULD but def not a reason to have ababy). I just really would love to have this baby ive been wanting for a year now. I definitely understand you on having the same urge on this baby with your new love as you did your first 3 kids. BABY DUST! =)


----------



## Ely27

Just a quick update, my period isnt due until the 24th, officially missing on the 25th. BUTTTTTTT i couldnt stop staring at my 3 pack FRER and fell victim to the way too early testing that im sure most of you know about =( 6 days before missed period and i tested... BFN =((((((((((((((((( grrrr. I shouldve waited I just was hoping that if i am, id be lucky enough to get such an early response. SO now I wont test until the day of my "perriod". Crossing my fingers that the hcg just isnt strong enough yet... and to be like those who get bfn just to get a bfp in the end! I just hate the disappointed feeling but I feel pregnant. All I can do is wait. =/ Ive never planned my pregnancies so ive never gone through the 2ww until now (not planned but definitely have been waiting since i realized the boo boo that was made) and i def feel for people trying so hard to conceive!!! I cant imagine going through the 2ww again. stressful!!!!! So good luck to everyone wanting to be preggy and lots of baby dust =)


----------



## elle1981

Ely27 said:


> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha....
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.
> 
> And I will back you up and say I seem to fall pregnant easily too, and have 3 beautiful children but I have also had 2 MC's now and my 3 children are from an ex partner, and with my new partner things could be very different. It doesnt mean we dont need support while we ttc, just because we have kids.
> My need for a baby with my OH now is as strong as when I wanted my first...
> 
> Keep us updated!!
> 
> Elle x
> 
> LOL I will def keep you guys updated. And thnaks for the back up! This is kind of last chance thing for me. We had sex and spermy fingers (lol) right before he horribly dumped me. Love of my life. Im sufferring pretty bad. Anyway we had been talking about maybe making a baby but before we could he just left out of nowhere =( So I dont want to be preggy to keep him ( i KNOW that does NOT work, it COULD but def not a reason to have ababy). I just really would love to have this baby ive been wanting for a year now. I definitely understand you on having the same urge on this baby with your new love as you did your first 3 kids. BABY DUST! =)Click to expand...

Honey

Thats awful..what a ******* (sorry). I actually think sweetie that your hoping your pg, in the hope of hanging onto to part of him.
How old are you? Are you sure this is going to be your last ever opportunity to have a baby? Because if time is on your side, then honey wait for that man, who is out there that wants a BFP with you and treats you like you deserve.

Sending you lots of :hugs: sounds like you need them.

Elle x


----------



## mOmOf3BoYsS

elle1981 said:


> hahahahahahaha....
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: Fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.
> 
> Keep us updated!!
> 
> Elle x

lol ^^


----------



## Ely27

elle1981 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha....
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.
> 
> And I will back you up and say I seem to fall pregnant easily too, and have 3 beautiful children but I have also had 2 MC's now and my 3 children are from an ex partner, and with my new partner things could be very different. It doesnt mean we dont need support while we ttc, just because we have kids.
> My need for a baby with my OH now is as strong as when I wanted my first...
> 
> Keep us updated!!
> 
> Elle x
> 
> LOL I will def keep you guys updated. And thnaks for the back up! This is kind of last chance thing for me. We had sex and spermy fingers (lol) right before he horribly dumped me. Love of my life. Im sufferring pretty bad. Anyway we had been talking about maybe making a baby but before we could he just left out of nowhere =( So I dont want to be preggy to keep him ( i KNOW that does NOT work, it COULD but def not a reason to have ababy). I just really would love to have this baby ive been wanting for a year now. I definitely understand you on having the same urge on this baby with your new love as you did your first 3 kids. BABY DUST! =)Click to expand...
> 
> Honey
> 
> Thats awful..what a ******* (sorry). I actually think sweetie that your hoping your pg, in the hope of hanging onto to part of him.
> How old are you? Are you sure this is going to be your last ever opportunity to have a baby? Because if time is on your side, then honey wait for that man, who is out there that wants a BFP with you and treats you like you deserve.
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs: sounds like you need them.
> 
> Elle xClick to expand...


Thanks =/ I actually really just want this baby. Obviously deep down itd be an amazing plus for things to work out later on but I am a single mom to my son and i KNOW how hard things can be. I wouldnt want to add another baby to my life if it wasnt something I was absolutely sure about. Its actually quite a complicated story but Im a hopeless romantic that despite my age has been through ALOT of relationships and ALOT of idiot guys who caused me ALOT of pain just in search of my soul mate.. what i was looking for i knew that i would KNOW when i found it and i did with him. And trust me i know how things sound reading this from your point of view. I can easily say that if i heard this story from someone else id say "its not over, theres plenty of good men out there, you're young" but i dont think real love has age. Everyone has a passion and calling in life and unfortunately mine happens to be love... and i love HARD. But with him he literally took my heart. I gave myself to him 100% and we were very serious. I even lived with his mom for a while! That relationship was as real as it gets and in a 2 days fight he just changed his mind. I dont know how t o explain its very complicated and i KNOW how it sounds. I am turning 23 in december and its not this this is my last chance for a baby, because i know i can have one if i wanted to, its that after having my heart crushed by my soul mate i am 100% done with "love" and relationships:sad2:. I choose to work on myself and my career. So since i am done with guys i kind of need one for a baby lol. SO yes it is last chance for me. i know how it sounds and if u were to keep in touch and ask me 8 years from now have i dated or fell in love again or had a baby, you would hear a NO. anyway, I want and would love this baby with or without him. Definitely not a way to trap him or keep him, because like i said, being a single mom, i know things dont work that way. 

Thanks for the baby dust! Pour it on me!!! lol. These next 6 days are going to be so slow. Im in Miami FL and the weather has been SO disgusting!! Very gray and gloomy 24 hrs a day. That does NOT help my mood! lol


----------



## elle1981

Ely27 said:


> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha....
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.
> 
> And I will back you up and say I seem to fall pregnant easily too, and have 3 beautiful children but I have also had 2 MC's now and my 3 children are from an ex partner, and with my new partner things could be very different. It doesnt mean we dont need support while we ttc, just because we have kids.
> My need for a baby with my OH now is as strong as when I wanted my first...
> 
> Keep us updated!!
> 
> Elle x
> 
> LOL I will def keep you guys updated. And thnaks for the back up! This is kind of last chance thing for me. We had sex and spermy fingers (lol) right before he horribly dumped me. Love of my life. Im sufferring pretty bad. Anyway we had been talking about maybe making a baby but before we could he just left out of nowhere =( So I dont want to be preggy to keep him ( i KNOW that does NOT work, it COULD but def not a reason to have ababy). I just really would love to have this baby ive been wanting for a year now. I definitely understand you on having the same urge on this baby with your new love as you did your first 3 kids. BABY DUST! =)Click to expand...
> 
> Honey
> 
> Thats awful..what a ******* (sorry). I actually think sweetie that your hoping your pg, in the hope of hanging onto to part of him.
> How old are you? Are you sure this is going to be your last ever opportunity to have a baby? Because if time is on your side, then honey wait for that man, who is out there that wants a BFP with you and treats you like you deserve.
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs: sounds like you need them.
> 
> Elle xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks =/ I actually really just want this baby. Obviously deep down itd be an amazing plus for things to work out later on but I am a single mom to my son and i KNOW how hard things can be. I wouldnt want to add another baby to my life if it wasnt something I was absolutely sure about. Its actually quite a complicated story but Im a hopeless romantic that despite my age has been through ALOT of relationships and ALOT of idiot guys who caused me ALOT of pain just in search of my soul mate.. what i was looking for i knew that i would KNOW when i found it and i did with him. And trust me i know how things sound reading this from your point of view. I can easily say that if i heard this story from someone else id say "its not over, theres plenty of good men out there, you're young" but i dont think real love has age. Everyone has a passion and calling in life and unfortunately mine happens to be love... and i love HARD. But with him he literally took my heart. I gave myself to him 100% and we were very serious. I even lived with his mom for a while! That relationship was as real as it gets and in a 2 days fight he just changed his mind. I dont know how t o explain its very complicated and i KNOW how it sounds. I am turning 23 in december and its not this this is my last chance for a baby, because i know i can have one if i wanted to, its that after having my heart crushed by my soul mate i am 100% done with "love" and relationships:sad2:. I choose to work on myself and my career. So since i am done with guys i kind of need one for a baby lol. SO yes it is last chance for me. i know how it sounds and if u were to keep in touch and ask me 8 years from now have i dated or fell in love again or had a baby, you would hear a NO. anyway, I want and would love this baby with or without him. Definitely not a way to trap him or keep him, because like i said, being a single mom, i know things dont work that way.
> 
> Thanks for the baby dust! Pour it on me!!! lol. These next 6 days are going to be so slow. Im in Miami FL and the weather has been SO disgusting!! Very gray and gloomy 24 hrs a day. That does NOT help my mood! lolClick to expand...

All i'm going to say is....ok honey I trust the way you feel and what you say!

And i hope you get your BFP, but remember if you don't it isnt the end...you have loads of time!!

I am in the UK and its been cold and bright here today, and now its cold and dark.
Winter is definitely on its way!! Which i love...all chunky knits, long boots, hats scarves...and hairy legs!!! :winkwink: hahahahaa 

E x


----------



## ashleyann

Aaaah! I just want to say you are definitely young and so so much can happen don't shut yourself off to love and relationships you never know when that perfect man will come along who will treat you like a queen and hold your hand just as excited as you are all throughout your TTC journey...SORRY I'm not trying to preach I have no idea what you've gone through I just think if you aren't "preggy from sperm fingers" :) to keep your head up and your eyes open! 
My previous bf who I loved so much passed away in 2008 when I was 22 and had you asked me then I would have said I'd NEVER love another man again...Now here I am 3 years later TTC with a man I thank GOD for every single day!! 
:hugs: and loooads of baby dust to you girlie!


----------



## Ely27

elle1981 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elle1981 said:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahaha....
> 
> I would love to know the outcome of this.... I mean if you get pg from :spermy: fingers then hell, there's hope for all of us.
> 
> And I will back you up and say I seem to fall pregnant easily too, and have 3 beautiful children but I have also had 2 MC's now and my 3 children are from an ex partner, and with my new partner things could be very different. It doesnt mean we dont need support while we ttc, just because we have kids.
> My need for a baby with my OH now is as strong as when I wanted my first...
> 
> Keep us updated!!
> 
> Elle x
> 
> LOL I will def keep you guys updated. And thnaks for the back up! This is kind of last chance thing for me. We had sex and spermy fingers (lol) right before he horribly dumped me. Love of my life. Im sufferring pretty bad. Anyway we had been talking about maybe making a baby but before we could he just left out of nowhere =( So I dont want to be preggy to keep him ( i KNOW that does NOT work, it COULD but def not a reason to have ababy). I just really would love to have this baby ive been wanting for a year now. I definitely understand you on having the same urge on this baby with your new love as you did your first 3 kids. BABY DUST! =)Click to expand...
> 
> Honey
> 
> Thats awful..what a ******* (sorry). I actually think sweetie that your hoping your pg, in the hope of hanging onto to part of him.
> How old are you? Are you sure this is going to be your last ever opportunity to have a baby? Because if time is on your side, then honey wait for that man, who is out there that wants a BFP with you and treats you like you deserve.
> 
> Sending you lots of :hugs: sounds like you need them.
> 
> Elle xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks =/ I actually really just want this baby. Obviously deep down itd be an amazing plus for things to work out later on but I am a single mom to my son and i KNOW how hard things can be. I wouldnt want to add another baby to my life if it wasnt something I was absolutely sure about. Its actually quite a complicated story but Im a hopeless romantic that despite my age has been through ALOT of relationships and ALOT of idiot guys who caused me ALOT of pain just in search of my soul mate.. what i was looking for i knew that i would KNOW when i found it and i did with him. And trust me i know how things sound reading this from your point of view. I can easily say that if i heard this story from someone else id say "its not over, theres plenty of good men out there, you're young" but i dont think real love has age. Everyone has a passion and calling in life and unfortunately mine happens to be love... and i love HARD. But with him he literally took my heart. I gave myself to him 100% and we were very serious. I even lived with his mom for a while! That relationship was as real as it gets and in a 2 days fight he just changed his mind. I dont know how t o explain its very complicated and i KNOW how it sounds. I am turning 23 in december and its not this this is my last chance for a baby, because i know i can have one if i wanted to, its that after having my heart crushed by my soul mate i am 100% done with "love" and relationships:sad2:. I choose to work on myself and my career. So since i am done with guys i kind of need one for a baby lol. SO yes it is last chance for me. i know how it sounds and if u were to keep in touch and ask me 8 years from now have i dated or fell in love again or had a baby, you would hear a NO. anyway, I want and would love this baby with or without him. Definitely not a way to trap him or keep him, because like i said, being a single mom, i know things dont work that way.
> 
> Thanks for the baby dust! Pour it on me!!! lol. These next 6 days are going to be so slow. Im in Miami FL and the weather has been SO disgusting!! Very gray and gloomy 24 hrs a day. That does NOT help my mood! lolClick to expand...
> 
> All i'm going to say is....ok honey I trust the way you feel and what you say!
> 
> And i hope you get your BFP, but remember if you don't it isnt the end...you have loads of time!!
> 
> I am in the UK and its been cold and bright here today, and now its cold and dark.
> Winter is definitely on its way!! Which i love...all chunky knits, long boots, hats scarves...and hairy legs!!! :winkwink: hahahahaa
> 
> E xClick to expand...


THank you! I really appreciate it! Hahahhahahahhahaha Hairy legs! lol. I love winter as well (although Miami is not the coldest of places lol)


----------



## Helena_

oh god I loved this. I wish it could be that easy. It's possible but unlikely. I hope you get the result you want


----------



## Ely27

ashleyann said:


> Aaaah! I just want to say you are definitely young and so so much can happen don't shut yourself off to love and relationships you never know when that perfect man will come along who will treat you like a queen and hold your hand just as excited as you are all throughout your TTC journey...SORRY I'm not trying to preach I have no idea what you've gone through I just think if you aren't "preggy from sperm fingers" :) to keep your head up and your eyes open!
> My previous bf who I loved so much passed away in 2008 when I was 22 and had you asked me then I would have said I'd NEVER love another man again...Now here I am 3 years later TTC with a man I thank GOD for every single day!!
> :hugs: and loooads of baby dust to you girlie!

So im extremely emotional today especialy with this weather and very emotional about my breakup so reading this got me teary eyed! I know you're not preaching and trust me I would say the same to someone else but its hard not to shut myself off because I always fall in love and then get hurt in the end. And this time when I really did find someone who was treating me like i deserve and that we really fell in love deeply and i was so sure of him that i really gave myself to him 100% and then got screwed over, i really dont want to/CANT handle this pain anymore. I dont see that kind of love ever happening agin. And i have a son whose also affected, i am just not up for it. I know girls are always emotional and hurt blah blah but then move on but if i could put my life on it in proving how real and deep and unique my love for him was, i would. I dont know =( I just dont get it... I am pretty (not cocky but its true) and was an amazing gf! very good to him and VERY faithful and unconditional. isnt that what guys want?!?! ugh. 

WOW i am SOOOO sorry about that (your loss). I cant even begin to imagine the pain... i dont even think i can find the right words right now =/ It mustve been SO hard to get through. Thats great to hear that You have found love =) wow. I cant imagine. Very happy for you =) Baby dust to you as well =)))) aw, you saying girlie reminds me of his sister =( anyway i really appreciate what you wrote. thank you!


----------



## letia659

Id say its unlikely you would be pregnant off of his fingers but maybe from some coming out before he pulled out Im certain my :angel: was a result of the withdrawal method we were NTNP and DH decided to start doing the withdrawal method and every time I worked out my dates it went back to the day we started withdrawal and we hadnt had sex for over a week before that day :)


----------



## Ely27

letia659 said:


> Id say its unlikely you would be pregnant off of his fingers but maybe from some coming out before he pulled out Im certain my :angel: was a result of the withdrawal method we were NTNP and DH decided to start doing the withdrawal method and every time I worked out my dates it went back to the day we started withdrawal and we hadnt had sex for over a week before that day :)


Well congrats =) Ive done so much research and its crazy how for some people it takes years to get pregnant and they have sex almost everyday and then to hear stories of people who got sperm on underwear and got pregnant... lol. I guess it all really depends on timing, and the man and womans fertility. And me and him were using the withdrawal method for a year ... he's too darn good at it!!!! >=( lol i always had hoped he would time himself late hehee


----------



## JessicaMarie

My husband and I started trying a couple months after I had an ectopic pregnancy. We miscalculated my ovulation as a result of my cycle being quite off. Anyway, looking back to when we mustve concieved, we only slept together one time during my ovulation. My husband did not finish in me. we were kinda like oh well, that was fun and all but kinda a waste. apparently it wasnt. so that means perhaps spermy fingers would do the trick as well!


----------



## Ely27

JessicaMarie said:


> My husband and I started trying a couple months after I had an ectopic pregnancy. We miscalculated my ovulation as a result of my cycle being quite off. Anyway, looking back to when we mustve concieved, we only slept together one time during my ovulation. My husband did not finish in me. we were kinda like oh well, that was fun and all but kinda a waste. apparently it wasnt. so that means perhaps spermy fingers would do the trick as well!

Sorry about your ectopic pregnancy! =( Glad to hear you were able to get pregnant again ! Congrats! And lmao @ "oh well that was fun but a waste" lol. Well great then I have hope =) I hope either spermy fingers or the pullout method failed lol.


----------



## foquita

this thread is so funny ely27 :haha: I can't wait to see if you get your spermy fingers baby :haha: 

sorry to hear about your **** of an ex boyfriend, I really hope that things change and you find love again! :kiss: 

:hugs:


----------



## Ely27

foquita said:


> this thread is so funny ely27 :haha: I can't wait to see if you get your spermy fingers baby :haha:
> 
> sorry to hear about your **** of an ex boyfriend, I really hope that things change and you find love again! :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:

AWW thank you =) I appreciate it. I hope things change and he regrets it and chases me!!!! lol :haha: 

Anyway Ill update on spermy fingers outcome!!! I feel the pressure! lol I really do hope for it thhough.


----------



## bdawn8403

Twinkie210 said:


> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.

Not saying its mean that she does just that coming on a ttc forum and mentioning "oh every other time I've had sex I've gotten pregnant" isn't good etiquette for here. :nope:

But whatever.


----------



## ginny83

bdawn8403 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> Not saying its mean that she does just that coming on a ttc forum and mentioning "oh every other time I've had sex I've gotten pregnant" isn't good etiquette for here. :nope:
> 
> But whatever.Click to expand...

But what if she has? I don't think people should have to censor saying if they think they will fall pregnant easily...


----------



## Deanna26

I agree, this forum is for everyone who's trying to conceive not just people who find it difficult


----------



## Twinkie210

Ely27 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> My ex and I used to use the pull out method and I never got pregnant, but now I know that I may have some issues that make it harder for me to get pregnant. That being said, DH and I got pregnant with our son fooling around before putting on a condom (despite my fertility issues), so I think it is definately more likely you would get pregnant from the sex before he pulled out, than from the spermy fingers, but if he had one little swimmer on his finger, it is always a possibility!
> 
> 
> Thank you i appreciate it. And are you pregnant now or is your son born?Click to expand...

No not pregnant now... my DS is 8! We are TTC #2 and have been for 9 months. We got a BFP in July but MC'd in August.


----------



## ashleyann

Deanna26 said:


> I agree, this forum is for everyone who's trying to conceive not just people who find it difficult

Exactly.


----------



## Ely27

ginny83 said:


> bdawn8403 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> Not saying its mean that she does just that coming on a ttc forum and mentioning "oh every other time I've had sex I've gotten pregnant" isn't good etiquette for here. :nope:
> 
> But whatever.Click to expand...
> 
> But what if she has? I don't think people should have to censor saying if they think they will fall pregnant easily...Click to expand...

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

Deanna26 said:


> I agree, this forum is for everyone who's trying to conceive not just people who find it difficult

exactly! i was going to say that and you beat me to it! lol. thanks i appreciate the back up:hugs:


----------



## Ely27

Twinkie210 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> My ex and I used to use the pull out method and I never got pregnant, but now I know that I may have some issues that make it harder for me to get pregnant. That being said, DH and I got pregnant with our son fooling around before putting on a condom (despite my fertility issues), so I think it is definately more likely you would get pregnant from the sex before he pulled out, than from the spermy fingers, but if he had one little swimmer on his finger, it is always a possibility!
> 
> 
> Thank you i appreciate it. And are you pregnant now or is your son born?Click to expand...
> 
> No not pregnant now... my DS is 8! We are TTC #2 and have been for 9 months. We got a BFP in July but MC'd in August.Click to expand...

wow 8! and im sorry =/ ive had a few of those. i wish you the best of luck and lots of baby dust! :dust::dust:


----------



## Twinkie210

Ely27 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> My ex and I used to use the pull out method and I never got pregnant, but now I know that I may have some issues that make it harder for me to get pregnant. That being said, DH and I got pregnant with our son fooling around before putting on a condom (despite my fertility issues), so I think it is definately more likely you would get pregnant from the sex before he pulled out, than from the spermy fingers, but if he had one little swimmer on his finger, it is always a possibility!
> 
> 
> Thank you i appreciate it. And are you pregnant now or is your son born?Click to expand...
> 
> No not pregnant now... my DS is 8! We are TTC #2 and have been for 9 months. We got a BFP in July but MC'd in August.Click to expand...
> 
> wow 8! and im sorry =/ ive had a few of those. i wish you the best of luck and lots of baby dust! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Thanks:dust: to you too! I never thought I would have such a gap between my children, but hey that's life! Hopefully my Dr. has got my problem figured out and I won't have too many more months TTC! You never know, I may have to try sperm fingers this month!


----------



## Ely27

Twinkie210 said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it is unkind of her to say she gets pregnant easily, it's a fact of life that some women get pregnant easily and some don't. I thought I thought I would get pregnant easily too, but I am finding out I don't.
> 
> My ex and I used to use the pull out method and I never got pregnant, but now I know that I may have some issues that make it harder for me to get pregnant. That being said, DH and I got pregnant with our son fooling around before putting on a condom (despite my fertility issues), so I think it is definately more likely you would get pregnant from the sex before he pulled out, than from the spermy fingers, but if he had one little swimmer on his finger, it is always a possibility!
> 
> 
> Thank you i appreciate it. And are you pregnant now or is your son born?Click to expand...
> 
> No not pregnant now... my DS is 8! We are TTC #2 and have been for 9 months. We got a BFP in July but MC'd in August.Click to expand...
> 
> wow 8! and im sorry =/ ive had a few of those. i wish you the best of luck and lots of baby dust! :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks:dust: to you too! I never thought I would have such a gap between my children, but hey that's life! Hopefully my Dr. has got my problem figured out and I won't have too many more months TTC! You never know, I may have to try sperm fingers this month!Click to expand...


hahahaha i think everyone will secretly try sperm finger WHEN (being positive) i announce my :bfp: lol. 

I really hope you get yours too=)


----------



## ashleyann

I actually thought about spermy fingers last night lol...OH pulled out and put the swimmers on my stomach (SORRY TMI) and I know kinda weird when your TTC but were just switching it up trying not to make it feel like were not strictly in reproductive mode :) Anyways I chuckled to myself about scooping some up and sending them on their way ...


----------



## Ely27

ashleyann said:


> I actually thought about spermy fingers last night lol...OH pulled out and put the swimmers on my stomach (SORRY TMI) and I know kinda weird when your TTC but were just switching it up trying not to make it feel like were not strictly in reproductive mode :) Anyways I chuckled to myself about scooping some up and sending them on their way ...

hahahahahah lmfaoooo :haha: lol! How funny. im literally cracking up! :laugh2:

and no i get what you mean!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ely27 said:


> ashleyann said:
> 
> 
> I actually thought about spermy fingers last night lol...OH pulled out and put the swimmers on my stomach (SORRY TMI) and I know kinda weird when your TTC but were just switching it up trying not to make it feel like were not strictly in reproductive mode :) Anyways I chuckled to myself about scooping some up and sending them on their way ...
> 
> hahahahahah lmfaoooo :haha: lol! How funny. im literally cracking up! :laugh2:
> 
> and no i get what you mean!Click to expand...

LOL!


----------



## Helena_

if you look up infertility you will see that it says "unable to sustain a pregnancy"; so she can get pregnant but can't keep it I personally think this is MUCH worse than not being able to fall pregnant, imagine FINALLY getting it and then it being ripped away from you. Those who fall pregnant easily and are ttc have just as much right to be here as those who cannot get pregnant. I personally loved that she asked this as I think things around here are filled with too much sorrow most days. I was personally having a crap day and was down about ttc and this thread gave me a good laugh and brightened my mood. So, OP, thank you for posting this and I REALLY hope that you get your BFP (as I do for everyone)! 

BDawn- I really hope that you can feel better about ttc eventually. I understand how emotional this journey can be but keep remembering that the end result will be amazing and that we are all here for you (just like we are for any woman...and man if he so chooses to join us). 

ok off my soapbox now


----------



## bdawn8403

Helena_Lynn said:


> if you look up infertility you will see that it says "unable to sustain a pregnancy"; so she can get pregnant but can't keep it I personally think this is MUCH worse than not being able to fall pregnant, imagine FINALLY getting it and then it being ripped away from you. Those who fall pregnant easily and are ttc have just as much right to be here as those who cannot get pregnant. I personally loved that she asked this as I think things around here are filled with too much sorrow most days. I was personally having a crap day and was down about ttc and this thread gave me a good laugh and brightened my mood. So, OP, thank you for posting this and I REALLY hope that you get your BFP (as I do for everyone)!
> 
> BDawn- I really hope that you can feel better about ttc eventually. I understand how emotional this journey can be but keep remembering that the end result will be amazing and that we are all here for you (just like we are for any woman...and man if he so chooses to join us).
> 
> ok off my soapbox now

I just had a mc 3 months ago so I certainly agree that its worse than not getting pregnant, however, it took me almost 3 years to just get pregnant and I had no help from any doctors and felt it would never happen then when I got it I had 6 DAYS to have that bliss, really only 1 since I started bleeding the day after and knew it was wrong. I feel its not very nice or considerate for someone to come on here and say what she said even if some did end in a mc, she still got further than some on here and she still got one to stick. If only we could all be so easy to get pregnant. Excuse me for having feelings and being hurt for someone saying that. 

I'll just leave and take this horrible path on my own again.


----------



## kiki04

Sounds like someone is lashing out their anger and jealousy here! :dohh:

As for spermy fingers... this whole thing made me laugh so bad :rofl: I am not TTC just yet.... but hopefully soon but I am going to be popping in here to see if "spermy fingers" worked :haha:


----------



## bdawn8403

kiki04 said:


> Sounds like someone is lashing out their anger and jealousy here! :dohh:

anger yes, jealousy nope.


----------



## Ely27

Helena_Lynn said:


> if you look up infertility you will see that it says "unable to sustain a pregnancy"; so she can get pregnant but can't keep it I personally think this is MUCH worse than not being able to fall pregnant, imagine FINALLY getting it and then it being ripped away from you. Those who fall pregnant easily and are ttc have just as much right to be here as those who cannot get pregnant. I personally loved that she asked this as I think things around here are filled with too much sorrow most days. I was personally having a crap day and was down about ttc and this thread gave me a good laugh and brightened my mood. So, OP, thank you for posting this and I REALLY hope that you get your BFP (as I do for everyone)!
> 
> BDawn- I really hope that you can feel better about ttc eventually. I understand how emotional this journey can be but keep remembering that the end result will be amazing and that we are all here for you (just like we are for any woman...and man if he so chooses to join us).
> 
> ok off my soapbox now



Aw thank you. Im glad I was able to make you smile :hugs: I really cant imagine how it feels to try to get pregnant over and over since this is the first time im doing the 2ww so i can only speak about losing a baby and yes its very hard. i dont even want to reply to dawn anymore because im on here to support and be supported and go through this with everyone. Everyone has a different story and no ones story is better or of more value than anothers. I want us all to get BFP and this would be the most important pregnancy of my life SO im in the same boat as you all. Im not here to be NEGATIVE or argue or JUDGE. What i said i was simply saying as a fact to add to my odds of being pregnant by spermy fingers, not to hurt anyone, i already apologized if it did offend anyone, clearly showing it was never meant in a bad way. So if she wants to continue she can. But I wont. I just want to continue enjoying everyone comppany and keep rooting for all our BFP!!!!! =) THanks Helena Lynn!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Ely27

bdawn8403 said:


> kiki04 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like someone is lashing out their anger and jealousy here! :dohh:
> 
> anger yes, jealousy nope.Click to expand...

Im going to say this once and if you want to continue go make a thread about me somewhere else please dont continue on my thread. when you first said something about it I APOLOGIZED for any offense because I did NOT mean for it to come out in any bad way. But you are no better than I, vice versa. Everyone here has a story, heartaches, and we are all here hoping for a pregnancy. I dont know why you are so angry or concerned with me but im here to share good spirits with others. you clearly are not in good spirits so take it somewhere else please. I hope you get BFP because I know thats why we are all here and we ALL deserve it to be on this site reaching out to each other. ALL OF US. I apologized, ive been ignoring all this, but im annoyed now. bye


----------



## Ely27

kiki04 said:


> Sounds like someone is lashing out their anger and jealousy here! :dohh:
> 
> As for spermy fingers... this whole thing made me laugh so bad :rofl: I am not TTC just yet.... but hopefully soon but I am going to be popping in here to see if "spermy fingers" worked :haha:

LOL thank you!! I will def update hopefully by next week i get my :bfp::bfp:


----------



## Deanna26

It would be out of order if ely had gone in the long term ttc forum and said how easy she gets pregnant but she didn't. Maybe if people are sensitive about seeing people getting bfp's quickly or saying how easily they have gotten pregnant they should stay in that section, just a suggestion.


----------



## foquita

I'll be so happy if spermy fingers work :haha: 

go ely :happydance:


----------



## skyraaa

this thread made LOL!!!! hope spermy fingers work when will u b testing il b stalking :) x


----------



## Ely27

Deanna26 said:


> It would be out of order if ely had gone in the long term ttc forum and said how easy she gets pregnant but she didn't. Maybe if people are sensitive about seeing people getting bfp's quickly or saying how easily they have gotten pregnant they should stay in that section, just a suggestion.

lmao im getting beat to everything. i just thought of the long term thing too. that forum is for people who are having issues and yes i would get killed there if i had said it, and well deserved. but here, everyone has different everything.... ahhh whatever.lol


----------



## Ely27

foquita said:


> I'll be so happy if spermy fingers work :haha:
> 
> go ely :happydance:

lmao hahaha me tooooo!!! and i really feel pregnant. yesterday i peed alllllll day and i can usually go just twice a day. last night i peed before bed and had to get up 15 min later to pee again. and big amounts not little pees:haha: lol.


----------



## Ely27

skyraaa said:


> this thread made LOL!!!! hope spermy fingers work when will u b testing il b stalking :) x

lol =) im really glad this thread is making people chuckle! I just hope i have the last laugh in the end muahahah lol. well i tested 6 days before my missed period and got BFN but Im sure it was too soon because in my pregnancies i never ever teested early. i might not be on of "THOSE". sooo i refuse to be disappointed again. im going to test on the 24/25th :happydance: come on :bfp:!!!!


----------



## mammaleigh

Sorry, the topic of the thread caught my attention!
If you do that is amazing! I think its funny. If your not then wait it out for your prince, and yes you have to kiss a lot of frogs before!

I kissed and married a frog that I later divorced only to find my prince right around the corner. (litterly I worked with him!) We are now married with a DD who is 3 and we have been married for 2 years! (yes that is right I didnt want to jump back in to marriage right away, but we fell pregnant) 
Gl to you sweetie, and I hope that "you get what you need and not just what ya want" If I can quote Princess and the Frog (3 year old is obessed with that movie!)


----------



## Ely27

mammaleigh said:


> Sorry, the topic of the thread caught my attention!
> If you do that is amazing! I think its funny. If your not then wait it out for your prince, and yes you have to kiss a lot of frogs before!
> 
> I kissed and married a frog that I later divorced only to find my prince right around the corner. (litterly I worked with him!) We are now married with a DD who is 3 and we have been married for 2 years! (yes that is right I didnt want to jump back in to marriage right away, but we fell pregnant)
> Gl to you sweetie, and I hope that "you get what you need and not just what ya want" If I can quote Princess and the Frog (3 year old is obessed with that movie!)

Aww thank you :winkwink: That's really nice to hear. i wish i didnt think that my ex was the prince though =/ But its definitely inspiring. 

lol! trust me i know how that is. i have a few movies memorized with my 4 year old! lol. =)


----------



## skyraaa

good luck when u test hun cheering 4 your bfp :) x


----------



## Ely27

skyraaa said:


> good luck when u test hun cheering 4 your bfp :) x

THANK YOU!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs W 11

Ely - he he thanks for this thread, it did make me chuckle  I needed a smile after a long day at work. Loads of GL hun and hope you get that BFP but if you dont I hope you ultimately find happiness & love wether thats with the ex who you think is your prince or with another prince. 

Bdawn - I know you feel sad and angry but this is the 2nd thread I have seen you involved in a big bitter row and the other one was shut down. Please dont spoil it for those of us who want to try and be positive and happy as well as supportive and understanding to those in need.


----------



## Ely27

Mrs W 11 said:


> Ely - he he thanks for this thread, it did make me chuckle  I needed a smile after a long day at work. Loads of GL hun and hope you get that BFP but if you dont I hope you ultimately find happiness & love wether thats with the ex who you think is your prince or with another prince.
> 
> Bdawn - I know you feel sad and angry but this is the 2nd thread I have seen you involved in a big bitter row and the other one was shut down. Please dont spoil it for those of us who want to try and be positive and happy as well as supportive and understanding to those in need.

thank you very much!! :hugs: i really appreciate that! It put a smile on my face :winkwink:


----------



## ashleyann

Ely27 said:


> ashleyann said:
> 
> 
> Aaaah! I just want to say you are definitely young and so so much can happen don't shut yourself off to love and relationships you never know when that perfect man will come along who will treat you like a queen and hold your hand just as excited as you are all throughout your TTC journey...SORRY I'm not trying to preach I have no idea what you've gone through I just think if you aren't "preggy from sperm fingers" :) to keep your head up and your eyes open!
> My previous bf who I loved so much passed away in 2008 when I was 22 and had you asked me then I would have said I'd NEVER love another man again...Now here I am 3 years later TTC with a man I thank GOD for every single day!!
> :hugs: and loooads of baby dust to you girlie!
> 
> So im extremely emotional today especialy with this weather and very emotional about my breakup so reading this got me teary eyed! I know you're not preaching and trust me I would say the same to someone else but its hard not to shut myself off because I always fall in love and then get hurt in the end. And this time when I really did find someone who was treating me like i deserve and that we really fell in love deeply and i was so sure of him that i really gave myself to him 100% and then got screwed over, i really dont want to/CANT handle this pain anymore. I dont see that kind of love ever happening agin. And i have a son whose also affected, i am just not up for it. I know girls are always emotional and hurt blah blah but then move on but if i could put my life on it in proving how real and deep and unique my love for him was, i would. I dont know =( I just dont get it... I am pretty (not cocky but its true) and was an amazing gf! very good to him and VERY faithful and unconditional. isnt that what guys want?!?! ugh.
> 
> WOW i am SOOOO sorry about that (your loss). I cant even begin to imagine the pain... i dont even think i can find the right words right now =/ It mustve been SO hard to get through. Thats great to hear that You have found love =) wow. I cant imagine. Very happy for you =) Baby dust to you as well =)))) aw, you saying girlie reminds me of his sister =( anyway i really appreciate what you wrote. thank you!Click to expand...


You're a doll...and sometimes there is just **** in life you will never understand and as much as that can suck for some reason I always believe everything happens for a reason..But I do seriously hope the best for you and WHEN do we get to find out if sperm fingers work???:shrug:
:happydance:


----------



## Ely27

ashleyann said:


> Ely27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleyann said:
> 
> 
> Aaaah! I just want to say you are definitely young and so so much can happen don't shut yourself off to love and relationships you never know when that perfect man will come along who will treat you like a queen and hold your hand just as excited as you are all throughout your TTC journey...SORRY I'm not trying to preach I have no idea what you've gone through I just think if you aren't "preggy from sperm fingers" :) to keep your head up and your eyes open!
> My previous bf who I loved so much passed away in 2008 when I was 22 and had you asked me then I would have said I'd NEVER love another man again...Now here I am 3 years later TTC with a man I thank GOD for every single day!!
> :hugs: and loooads of baby dust to you girlie!
> 
> So im extremely emotional today especialy with this weather and very emotional about my breakup so reading this got me teary eyed! I know you're not preaching and trust me I would say the same to someone else but its hard not to shut myself off because I always fall in love and then get hurt in the end. And this time when I really did find someone who was treating me like i deserve and that we really fell in love deeply and i was so sure of him that i really gave myself to him 100% and then got screwed over, i really dont want to/CANT handle this pain anymore. I dont see that kind of love ever happening agin. And i have a son whose also affected, i am just not up for it. I know girls are always emotional and hurt blah blah but then move on but if i could put my life on it in proving how real and deep and unique my love for him was, i would. I dont know =( I just dont get it... I am pretty (not cocky but its true) and was an amazing gf! very good to him and VERY faithful and unconditional. isnt that what guys want?!?! ugh.
> 
> WOW i am SOOOO sorry about that (your loss). I cant even begin to imagine the pain... i dont even think i can find the right words right now =/ It mustve been SO hard to get through. Thats great to hear that You have found love =) wow. I cant imagine. Very happy for you =) Baby dust to you as well =)))) aw, you saying girlie reminds me of his sister =( anyway i really appreciate what you wrote. thank you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a doll...and sometimes there is just **** in life you will never understand and as much as that can suck for some reason I always believe everything happens for a reason..But I do seriously hope the best for you and WHEN do we get to find out if sperm fingers work???:shrug:
> :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks :hugs: well... we get our :bfp: on tuesday morning!!!!! lol:happydance::haha:


----------



## AnnLav

Ely I love how positive you are about it all :) I really hope you get your :bfp: and good luck with everything!!


----------



## Ely27

AnnLav said:


> Ely I love how positive you are about it all :) I really hope you get your :bfp: and good luck with everything!!


Aw thank you very much!!! I appreciate it! Positive energy attracts positive things... hoping that will be a POSITIVE pregnancy test haha :haha:

Good luck to you as well :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lisap2008

I hope you get your BFP!.:dust:


----------



## Ely27

lisap2008 said:


> I hope you get your BFP!.:dust:

THANK YOU :happydance:


----------



## mammaleigh

Ely....whats up?? You got an update?? We are all wanting to know if sperm fingers worked!! Haha


----------



## Ely27

I cant believe I didnt update on here!!!!!! well i tested this morning (AF due today) and BFN!!!!! To be honest though Im still very hopeful and positive. Because I always get AF in the morning yet I have no sign of her at all! And if AF doesnt show I will be so happy because i have NEVER EVER missed AF. In my 12 years of having it! So Im still really excited and I just keep thinking about women who dont get BFP until weeks after AF is missed. And for some reason i have a gut feeling I would get BFP 16 dpo.. i dont know why. although i only have ONE test left and no $ sooooo i the next time i test will be Friday. wishing everyone luck!


----------



## skyraaa

good luck hunni roll on that BFP :) X


----------



## Ely27

skyraaa said:


> good luck hunni roll on that BFP :) X

THANK YOU!!! :hugs: hope so!!


----------



## kiki04

Is that a preggie ticker I spy????


----------



## Ely27

kiki04 said:


> Is that a preggie ticker I spy????

yes because i am being POSITIVE and it says "mommy should buy apreggy test" lol. its not official.. still waiting on BFP but hey I gotta stay positive =) lol. If i am like i believe i am, I might as well start now no? lol. UGH i want my BFP NOW!


----------



## Ely27

i REALLY did NOT want to say this... but LOOKS like im OUT =( 
I just got up to go to the bathroom and i am spotting but like alot and MUCH redder now. still not period red but theres red in there. A part of me wants to hold on to hope because with my last two pregnancies i bled heavy red like a period and turns out i was pregnant. So i WANT to be hopeful but i dont want to be to crushed. When i saw the red just now i immediately tested (used my last FRER...) and BFN :cry: Im going to wait for it to dry as some people see the second line if its faint when its dry. But when i peed i noticed like tissue that was gray at the bottom of the toilet. i really think i was pregnant but didnt stick and thats why my last test was so faint :cry:

Im really hoping im WRONG since this pregnancy means EVERYTHING to me and its my last chance. But i have to be realistic too. The weird thing is im not cramping at all (i always do with AF). I guess I will just wait until all my spotting and bleeding stops then for the last time test (as i did with my other pregnancies) and hopefully ill be suprised with a BFP:thumbup: Im really sad right now.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

awww...I read through this whole thread :( I am so sorry....


----------



## mammaleigh

Awww, dear I am sorry. :hug:


----------



## Ely27

So i go back to the bathroom and no more red!!!!!! :wacko:
I AM VERYYYYY upset with my body. I cant keep going through this confusion and games. I am going to the doc on thursday and asking for a blood test. I cant keep doing this. the stress and confusion is going to KILL ME!!!! 

My only hope is that any blood will be like my last pregnancies and that i got a BFN because my hormones are still not strong enough. because ive ALWAYS tested wayyy after AF was due. this is only day 2. 

So im done with the guessing and stressing and blah blah. Im going to let the doc tell me.


----------



## Mrs W 11

Hugs Hun. Xxx keeping everything crossed for you. Let us know how it goes at drs. My af is doing same to me. Had some bleeding Monday but nothing since x


----------



## skyraaa

awwww hun i was really hoping spermy fingers wud work :( :hugs: x


----------



## ashleyann

Saaaad!! :( Well it aint over til it's over! I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## mammaleigh

I noticed since I have been ttc that my af actually comes a day earlier than what I thought. It is spotting sort of, not even enough to see on the paper, only when I check my cm and cp. I am not trying to be a downer but that is what I have noticed with me.


----------



## Ely27

THANK YOU GUYS! i appreciate it. im going to the dr soon so ill be back with the update.


----------



## Ely27

I cant believe i didnt update on here.

Spermy fingers DOES work. I got pregnant. But lost it :cry:
Im extremely depressed.


----------



## paula181

Aww hun I am soooo sorry :hugs::hugs:

Xx


----------



## Mrs W 11

So sorry Ely, hugs xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm very sorry:hugs:


----------



## milf2be

very sorry :( x


----------



## davidjoemum

its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.

u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.


----------



## davidjoemum

davidjoemum said:


> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.

im sorry i hope next time will work out for you.


----------



## milf2be

davidjoemum said:


> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.

eh???


----------



## Deanna26

davidjoemum said:


> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.

Err how the hell is it selfish? And what mother would look at their child and think that? What a horrible unneccessary thing to say especially when ely has just lost a baby. 

So sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## Missy86

davidjoemum said:


> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.

What a stupid post


----------



## Deanna26

As of mothers who Concieve the normal way look at their child and think 'this is a penis baby'!


----------



## Missy86

Deanna26 said:


> As of mothers who Concieve the normal way look at their child and think 'this is a penis baby'!

Thats what I was thinking


----------



## ashleyann

davidjoemum said:


> davidjoemum said:
> 
> 
> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.
> 
> im sorry i hope next time will work out for you.Click to expand...


You pry won't be making friends here very quick with words like that. Most of us here are here to encourage and uplift:rolleyes: not to be rude and tear others down.


----------



## bdawn8403

davidjoemum said:


> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.

While I, myself, thought this was a dumb question. I don't think the OP was using this as a form of getting pregnant so it shouldn't be considered selfish. Disgusting? Whats disgusting about using fingers there??? If you think thats disgusting then I hope you don't use any kind of oral play :wacko:

And who would look at their child and that be the first thought or any thought for that matter? :dohh:


----------



## elle1981

davidjoemum said:


> its possible (i know someone u did that)but selfish and disgusting.
> 
> u dont want to look at the child and think that this is finger baby.

Errrrrrrr wtf?? 


How rude, insensitive and just a completely weird and horrible thing to say! 

Shame on you....:growlmad:

Lets hope that you won't be needing any advice, help or encouragement from 
this forum as i for one will not be giving you any!! 

Oh and by the way its not selfish or disgusting!!! Sex and ttc is all about sharing, exploring, loving, fun, intimate times!!! And finger, tongue, turkey baster or penis pregnancy....i don't care!!!! Its still half me and half my oh.... nothing could be better!!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## BaybeBeanMakr

This post (which I read just curiously) actually helped me find an answer to a question I had, I had gone on the pill for one month thinking we weren't going to try then hubby says "yes" so just went off. I wondered if it's possible to get pregnant that same month? You said you were on the pill when you got preggo so i guess it is? Don't matter to me so much as I DEF want to be preggo. :)


----------

